# why are my crypts melting



## RLHam3 (Aug 27, 2013)

I have had my 7.5 gal cube up and running since early July. Lighting is the 10 bulb LED solar flare mini. The livestock is 10 adult blue velvet shrimp + babies. Since the initial planting everything seems to have been growing very well up until about a week ago.

About a week ago my crypts (especially the wendtii) started to melt. I've been a little lax with my ferts and I think that may be the cause. My current schedule is flourish excel once a day, and aquavitro iron, flourish potassium and flourish trace once a week. I'm guessing that the main problem is that I haven't been doing phosphorus or nitrogen ferts yet, so I will pick some up tomorrow.

I began noticing the melt off right around the time that I changed from a HOB filter to a sponge filer. There are just shrimp in this tank and I felt that the power filter was excessive. Could there be a connection? Water parameters have not changed significantly since changing filters. (pH- 6.8, ammonia- 0, nitrite- 0, nitrate- 0)

Any thoughts?


----------



## Tattooedfool83 (Jul 7, 2013)

Crypts are funny like that. The littlest thing will set them off. Did you add or remove anything besides the hob? And it could be the lack of flow that has created this problem for you


----------



## OSagent23 (Jun 24, 2013)

It could be a lack of proper flow with the sponge filter. It could also be the lack of ferts. Crypts are good plants but any little change and they could melt.


----------



## RLHam3 (Aug 27, 2013)

Now pretty much all of my crypts have melted down to a few leaves! Water appears normal. The only thing that has changed is that the ph has been slightly fluctuating, but by around 0.2 only.


----------



## Tattooedfool83 (Jul 7, 2013)

Increase the flow


----------

